# Share Your Day March 2013



## Elena (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, it's seems like here in California spring is around the corner, we have been having beautiful sunny warm weather, I have been working 6 and 7 days a week for the past month filling in for another lady and have not been social networking much but I have not forgotten about 'Senior Forums' and the wonderful group of people here. I just feel asleep at the keyboard so I better get off now, y'all take care


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad you checked in Elena.  Hope things slow down a bit soon so you can enjoy the nice weather and join us more often.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 1, 2013)

We ended February with a dentist appointment for hubby.  That's four doctor visits last week, and I'm hoping we can go through March without anymore.

I'm glad February is behind us and am looking forward to spring, although today it's not hopeful as it is lightly snowing.  
There are daffodils blooming and lilies poking their shoots up in the hope of spring, only to be covered in ice or snow lately.

 I'm melancholy because my brother will be leaving next weekend to return to Portland. He is always a tremendous help to us when he's here, and I enjoy cooking for him. We haven't had to haul the trash up the road on pickup day or feed the cats since he's been here. He's cut up several trees that were down and  replenished our campfire wood, rebuilt my hubby's old Toyota pickup that we use on the property for many projects and worked on the rock cabin he's building in the woods across the creek for his get away and hunting shack.

I have tried many times to convince him to stay here, but he is attached to the umbilical cord to Portland. It 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





's constantly, and almost as soon as he returns, he's ready to come back here.

Hope everybody has a great March beginning, and we can all enjoy each other's company for another month.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Elena, been missing you, glad all is well your way!   Ozarkgal, it does seem like you guys have been to the doctors an awful lot lately, hoping things improve with the coming of spring.  Too bad your brother is going back home, but it's nice that he visits you and stays awhile. :love_heart:  All that rain in Oregon is what makes it so pretty, although I could do without seeing those slugs when we go camping there. 

Today I'm a year older, nice round number of 60.   Hubby gave me the sweetest card with a little kitten who sings happy birthday with mews, along with a loving note inside. :glitter-heart: Not gonna do anything special today, although hubby offered to take me out to dinner.  Getting ready for our walk in the park with the dog, and going to take it easy on my special day.

I'm with you Ozark, I really like you and the rest of the folks here, and hope to spend many months and years chatting about everyday stuff.  Hope all enjoy their March, remember it comes in like a lion, and out like a lamb (most years). layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 1, 2013)

SeaBreeze....Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday dear SeaBreeze..happy Birthday to you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hope all your birthday wishes come true!


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Seabreeze!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here's to many many more!:cheers:


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 2, 2013)

Great to hear from you Elena

If I lived on the OH/PA border, March would have come in Like a Lamb but in southern Middle Tennessee, this weather qualifies for "Like a Lion" - lol lol

The spectacular thing about February, for us, was that nothing was spectacular --- that means we didn't spend any money we weren't planning on having to spend.

"They" say the price of petrol should be coming back down.  I hope so as we generally have to start mowing by the 3rd week of March.  Just mowing yard area equals 8+ hours -- that's a lot of diesel and gas:black_eyed:  The yard area isn't that big, it's the terrain that slows you down and half the time that terrain means I have to put the tractor in 4-wheel drive which equals more gas.

We have bushhogged the pastures as early as April.  It's tank of diesel on the farm tractor every time that happens; fuel tanks on farm tractors are not small:black_eyed::black_eyed:

I hope the weather gets to where everyone can get out do whatever it is they enjoy:applause:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 2, 2013)

Woke up this morning to a light dusting of snow.  High expected to be only 40 today...*TWH* I don't envy you all the mowing.  I don't have nearly as much as you, but I enjoy the winter respite of not having to mow or worry about the slithery reptiles.  Mowing sucks and yes it is getting expensive.  I only have about an acre and a half that needs to be mowed, but 1/2 of it is on a hilly slope, which scares me.  I get a guy down the road to come and do that part most of the time.:sulkiness:


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Woke up this morning to a light dusting of snow.  High expected to be only 40 today...*TWH* I don't envy you all the mowing.  I don't have nearly as much as you, but I enjoy the winter respite of not having to mow or worry about the slithery reptiles.  Mowing sucks and yes it is getting expensive.  I only have about an acre and a half that needs to be mowed, but 1/2 of it is on a hilly slope, which scares me.  I get a guy down the road to come and do that part most of the time.:sulkiness:



We have the same light dusting of snow.   The horses are having a field day and I am having heart failure watching them have a field day - lol lol lol

Yes, it's those hilly slopes that make me put the tractor in 4-wheel drive.  You know those diagrams that come with new lawn tractors that say "don't mow at THIS degree or higher?"   Well, there's one hill where I have a death grip on the "upper" tractor fender so I don't tipple off - lol lol  It's part of why I keep the front load on the tractor when I'm mowing -  if I start sliding or the tractor starts doing the "Boston Lean", I drop that bucket into the dirt and I don't care how cut up the hillside looks - lol lol lol

I am always gung-ho to mow in the Spring but that crap gets old by the time we need to take all the gas cans to town for the first refill - lol lol  I will turn the horses in the yard and they do a great mowing job on the grass and wild onions; I still have to mow the weedss - lol lol


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 2, 2013)

I spent the night of February 28 on the Sacramento river trying in vain for the year's first mighty sturgeon. It was my first fishing trip in over three months. 

I woke up on March 1 aboard my cozy C-Dory. Once I tossed out some eel to attract a passing sturgeon, I took a photo of this lovely sight. This is the Sacramento River in the early morning with a wisp of fog being chased off by the sunshine. It was a beautiful day, and I was down to no shirt for awhile. It reached 73° out there on the river. Life is good.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 2, 2013)

What a great sight to wake up to.  You were a lucky man today.


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 2, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> What a great sight to wake up to.  You were a lucky man today.



Ditto that:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice shot Dale!  boy, you've got a rough life! layful: :shark:

Mellow day for me, 55 degrees and sunny out, lots of melted snow, slush and puddles around.  I took a nice walk by my lonesome through a wooded area, feet got a little wet despite my water-resistant hikers, but well worth the quiet natural scenery.

Picked up some pork carnitas from a good Mexican restaurant by my house.  It's melt in your mouth tender, slow cooked marinated pork, red chili sauce, sauteed onions, pico de gallo, lettuce and tomatoes...served with flour tortillas.  Mmmmm...so good! epper:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2013)

Just had a nice long soak in a hot bath...epsom salts for the old girl in me, and bubble bath for the young girl in me.  Gotta do that more often, soooo relaxing. :bath:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got back from a nice 3 1/2 mile walk, sunny and 60 degree weather.  Took a pic of a bunny wabbit and robin red breast...


----------



## TICA (Mar 8, 2013)

Have had a very busy week, spending nights with my Mom who is recovering from her knee replacement in fine style.   My son is home on vacation and since he didn't make it for Christmas, we are having a turkey dinner today.  Christmas in March - love it!   It's a bit overcast but I can finally see some of the lawn as the snow melts - it is taking it's time though.....

Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 8, 2013)

Seabreeze...I missed your nature walk bunny and robin pics until now..a sure sign that spring is upon us!

TICA...glad to hear an update on your mom, and that she is progressing so well.

LOL...about the Christmas dinner.  I did the same thing a couple of weeks ago for my brother. Have a nice Christmas in March..it's kind of a humdrum month and could use some livening up.:christmas2::christmas2::christmas2:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 8, 2013)

mg:Today we are finishing up the tile work in the bathroom...as usual, I created a monster home project...3 trips to the depot so far to get extra tiles, switch out grout, buy new electrical face plate covers, now one more trip to town this morning to switch out grout color since I don't like the one we got yesterday....

I have sticker shock from the prices of these little tiles and the perephial supplies....

The sun is shining bright this morning with a high of 62.  Planning a campfire cookout of venison burgers and cervesas this evening.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2013)

Thursday March 8 2013

12:00 - 1:30AM - work on Net, nibble white cheddar popcorn. Still gulping coffee.

1:30 - 2:30AM - fall asleep watching old _Mission: Impossible_ episode. I'm pretty sure they accomplished their mission.

2:35AM - Cat decides it's playtime. Jumps up on chair where his toys are kept, selects the noisiest, biggest bell-toy and begins to play with gusto. 

3:35AM - Cat tires of playing with toy. Dog begins whining loudly - it sounds like a soprano being murdered.

3:48AM - Dog stops whining when struck by thrown Snausage. Cat comes over to investigate projectile, battle ensues.

3:59AM - Truce declared in battle. Peace offering made through the attempted humping of Cat by Dog.

4:00AM - Dog and Cat fall asleep, probably after having a smoke. 

4:07AM - Upstairs neighbor (5'4", 143lbs.) decides it's time to practice the Russian Sword Dance on wood floor while wearing authentic Russian boots.

4:11AM - Ambulance arrives, takes upstairs neighbor to Wilkes Barre General.

4:20AM - Oops, it's 4:20! Too bad I no longer partake.

4:21 - 10:59AM - work online

11:00AM - Post this item, take break for lunch and to watch _Rockford P.I._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2013)

Quality tiles are pricey Ozarkgal, but well worth it after all is said and done.  Hubby put down some ceramic tiles in the bathroom in our home, and our old house, very nice...but cool in winter.   Cozy throw rugs are a must! 

Today my husband went to see the 3D movie Oz with a friend.  I had a lazy day, changed the sheets, did a load of laundry, and watched TV.  Getting ready for the big snow that's supposed to come in tonight...likely will be hanging around the house tomorrow too, can't complain.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 11, 2013)

Sunday, March 10

A wet and rainy day. Spent most of my time on you tube listening to music. Emmylou Harris, Hank Snow, Johnny Horton and others. Great songs bring good memories.


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 11, 2013)

It will be 80° by Thursday in this part of the People's Republic of Kalifornistan! I set the sprinklers to water twice a day for now as we had new sod rolled out on the front lawn. (One of our son's gift to his mom for her Birthday.)

Will be washing and loading the boat today for a two-day sturgeon safari tomorrow and Wednesday. It's time for the season's first big catch!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck Dale, and have fun! :shark:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2013)

It was a glorious day today, around 70 degrees and mostly sunny with a slight breeze.  Started out taking a nice 2 mile walk in the park with hubby and the dog.  Then I ran some errands and still had the urge to go out again and enjoy the spring-like weather.  So went off by my lonesome for a peaceful 3 1/2 mile walk...life is good! eaceful:


----------



## FishWisher (Mar 15, 2013)

This week's trip was another skunk. But I've learned once again that a skunk is still a fun thing; fishing does not necessarily mean catching. This week's trip is recorded on my site here: http://fishwisher.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/another-sturgeon-adventure-without-the-sturgeon/

There is no big fish to brag about, but I had a wonderful time anyway. (I always say that but _catching_ really is better than _fishing_!) Oh, and the weather was perfect with temps about 80° in the afternoon. Life is good.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 16, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> This week's trip was another skunk. But I've learned once again that a skunk is still a fun thing; fishing does not necessarily mean catching. This week's trip is recorded on my site here: http://fishwisher.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/another-sturgeon-adventure-without-the-sturgeon/
> 
> There is no big fish to brag about, but I had a wonderful time anyway. (I always say that but _catching_ really is better than _fishing_!) Oh, and the weather was perfect with temps about 80° in the afternoon. Life is good.



You need to learn to relax.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got to watch the video you just posted, looks like a lotta fun, and some hard work mixed in, lol.  That was a big 'un!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday was a strange day for me - I felt totally bereft of energy. That's rare.

You know that feeling when all you want to do is curl up in bed and pull the covers over your head? The feeling that something bad is going to happen if you get up? That dark shadows are waiting for you behind the bathroom door? That if you somehow make it to the front door and open it, you'll be greeted by the sight of zombies playing leap-frog on your front lawn?

Yeah ... it was one of THOSE days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Yesterday was a strange day for me - I felt totally bereft of energy. That's rare.
> 
> You know that feeling when all you want to do is curl up in bed and pull the covers over your head? The feeling that something bad is going to happen if you get up? That dark shadows are waiting for you behind the bathroom door? That if you somehow make it to the front door and open it, you'll be greeted by the sight of zombies playing leap-frog on your front lawn?
> 
> Yeah ... it was one of THOSE days.



Hope the feeling is gone SifuPhil. :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hope the feeling is gone SifuPhil. :love_heart:



Thanks!

Yep, today I'm back in the saddle again. Don't know if it was a severe case of late-winter blues (it snowed a little again), my old "war-wound" acting up or the coffee consumption catching up to me.


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 18, 2013)

Whew ! Just came in from laying in the sun for 30 minutes ! Mid 80's and loving it !


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Whew ! Just came in from laying in the sun for 30 minutes ! Mid 80's and loving it !



*Daffy Duck*: _“You're  despicable! Yes, you're despicable. And, and... picable. And, you're  very, definitely, despicable. How a person can get so despicable in one  lifetime is beyond me. It isn't though I haven't met a lot of people,  goodness knows, it isn't that! It isn't that, goodness knows.  D-d-despicable”_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2013)

*First Day of Spring!*

Today is officially the first day of spring!  We had mild temps, but due to get colder tomorrow with rain/snow in forecast.  Enjoyed the park today and did some outside chores.

Hope everyone had a nice day...Happy Spring!


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 21, 2013)

I spent some time yesterday gathering sweet gum balls, ( Ozarkgal hasn't shown up with her basket). I also spent some time in the garden, beets, chard and carrots are coming up now.
The weather guessers are saying we'll have a wintry mix later today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I spent some time yesterday gathering sweet gum balls, ( Ozarkgal hasn't shown up with her basket). I also spent some time in the garden, beets, chard and carrots are coming up now.
> The weather guessers are saying we'll have a wintry mix later today.



It's exciting to see your labor rewarded and veggies coming up!  Been missing Ozarkgal's posts, hoping all is well with her.  If she shows with her basket, let us know. :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I spent some time yesterday gathering sweet gum balls ...



I did that once, when I knocked over the candy display at Wal-Mart. 

It's cold and clear today. Just waiting for the return of the swallows or the buzzards or whatever it is that left here in the Fall.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday SeaBreeze.  I'm not doing all that much today...laundry and cleaning my sewing room.  I'm ready to take take the quilt I'm making from old blue jeans to the sewing machine. So, I've got to set that project up so I can sew and press easily.  I've been saving denim jeans for about 30 years.  So, this quilt is for me...so many memories.

I harvested some Kale. I love the stuff.   I look forward to kale and onions with my turkey cutlets tonight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> Happy Birthday SeaBreeze.  I'm not doing all that much today...laundry and cleaning my sewing room.  I'm ready to take take the quilt I'm making from old blue jeans to the sewing machine. So, I've got to set that project up so I can sew and press easily.  I've been saving denim jeans for about 30 years.  So, this quilt is for me...so many memories.
> 
> I harvested some Kale. I love the stuff.   I look forward to kale and onions with my turkey cutlets tonight.



Thanks Pricklypear!   Very cool you're able to sew things like that, must be very satisfying!   I never was able to sew, and have a near new sewing machine in my basement that I bought around 30 years ago, and just got frustrated with.  I have no excuse though, as my mother worked in a factory that made doll clothes when she was young.  She did her best to teach me when I was a teenager, but I had no interest and put up a mental block. 

I've read that kale has so many health benefits, but I've never tried it.  I also heard that it has a strong/odd taste, so it has to be prepared properly.  How do you make it, sautee it in a fry pan with oil?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been wondering about Ozarkgal too. I hope all is well with her and her family.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 21, 2013)

I know that everyone doesn't enjoy sewing as I do.  I do some quilting and decorative sewing.  I don't fool with clothing construction anymore.  It's my art.  I can't draw, play a musical instrument,  paint, sculpt or any of that.  I envy people who do.

I usually vein the kale and put it in a large skillet with a little chicken broth or water.  When it wilts a bit, I add chopped onion and sometimes crumbled bacon.  You cook it until it's as tender as you like it.  Maybe 10 to 15 minutes for me.  I use it in soups and stews too.   Kale does have a strong "cabage" flavor.  Stronger than Brussels sprouts but not as strong as collard greens.  (I love them too). 

Like spinach, you either like kale or you don't.  It's worth a try.  But, the world won't come to an end if it's not for you.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> I know that everyone doesn't enjoy sewing as I do.  I do some quilting and decorative sewing.  I don't fool with clothing construction anymore.  It's my art.  I can't draw, play a musical instrument,  paint, sculpt or any of that.  I envy people who do.
> 
> Sew What  Every one will wonder about this,LOL
> 
> ...



I like all kinds of greens. A recent discovery that has become a favorite is Swiss chard. It's in the beet family. I also like beet greens, spinach, mustard, turnip greens, collards and kale.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I like all kinds of greens...



Me too. In fact, most of the veggies, fruits and meats in my refrigerator are green.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> I usually vein the kale and put it in a large skillet with a little chicken broth or water.  When it wilts a bit, I add chopped onion and sometimes crumbled bacon.  You cook it until it's as tender as you like it.  Maybe 10 to 15 minutes for me.  I use it in soups and stews too.   Kale does have a strong "cabage" flavor.  Stronger than Brussels sprouts but not as strong as collard greens.  (I love them too).
> 
> Like spinach, you either like kale or you don't.  It's worth a try.  But, the world won't come to an end if it's not for you.



Well, I like cabbage, brussel sprouts and spinach.  When I do buy some kale, I'll be sure to remove the vein, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 22, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I like all kinds of greens. A recent discovery that has become a favorite is Swiss chard. It's in the beet family. I also like beet greens, spinach, mustard, turnip greens, collards and kale.



Swiss chard is a favorite here too.  It's easy to grow and bugs don't bother much.  I plant it in semi-shade here in the desert.  It hangs in when other greens have bolted in our tremendous heat.  I like it cooked and raw in salads. 

 Have you tried growing the Bright Lights variety?   It is so lovely in salads. 

I'm not a big fan of mustard greens.  I'll toss the wild leaves in salads but I don't care for them cooked.  I do love collards though.  My husband was raised in North Carolina.  I'm convinced that North Carolina babies come from the collard patch rather than the cabbage patch like the rest of us.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 23, 2013)

Bright lights is what we've been growing.I got some with red stalks this year too.

I saw the first asparagus poking through the ground yesterday


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd love to put in an asparagus bed.  Haven't figured out how to do that in this desert yet.  Have a neighbor that's trying.
Her's has been planted for three years ---same year we both put in grape vines.  Haven't heard how it's doing yet this year.


----------

